# Lurking in the dark:Haunted yard 2014



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all! It's good to be back here on the forums for another year. I wanted to share my haunt for this year. Hope you enjoy! If you have youtube please like & subscribe if you don't mind. Thanks!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice haunt!
Your lighting is great :jol:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice! So many layers of things to catch your eye. Your make up and costumes looked great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd like a scoop of eyeball ice cream with a side of severed leg, please:jol:

Lot of things for your visitors to admire and looks as if you had some ghoulish helpers, too.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I loved your video, the lighting and prop placement were excellent. I esp like the 2 little girls costumes at the end ....perfect!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You sure know how to creep up a carnival! Love the eye ice cream!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Good creepy fun!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wanted to update my thread with our walk through video and scare footage video. Thanks for all the great comments!


----------

